# Sam tsui updated his website and is great!!!



## troy (May 2, 2020)

Thank you sam for upholding some of the best quality paphs out there!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 2, 2020)

If you scroll threw the three photos on the top of the page you will notice that he is also offering 10% off now threw the end of the month. I however don't see any of his special listed.


----------



## troy (May 2, 2020)

I'm more focused on the quality of plants offered, although discounts are nice, nonetheless


----------



## Ozpaph (May 3, 2020)

Its a big improvement!!


----------



## richgarrison (May 8, 2020)

have to admit i was pretty excited to see my plant picture here... (not quite as exciting as the flower was ....but nice none the less)



https://orchidinnusa.com/paph-wossn...num-red-sea-x-adductum-var-anitum-ace-am-aos/


----------



## KateL (May 9, 2020)

The secret is out! Oh no, now I must rush to get my second order in!!!


----------



## Orchidlover2020 (Jul 14, 2020)

Just letting everyone know that Sam Tsui of Orchidinn 4th of July sale ends tomorrow. Discounts starting at 10% for all orders going up as high as 35% through July 15 2020.


----------



## Orchidlover2020 (Nov 28, 2020)

KateL said:


> The secret is out! Oh no, now I must rush to get my second order in!!!


To those that aren't aware orchidinnn has 3 day blackfriday sale starting today. 15 - 40% off.


----------



## emydura (Nov 28, 2020)

Orchidlover2020 said:


> To those that aren't aware orchidinnn has 3 day blackfriday sale starting today. 15 - 40% off.



I expect everyone is aware. You have sent this email 37 bloody times. What's the story?


----------

